
Built a Job Board, but for Moonlighting - ryanbozarth
https://lunarjobs.io
======
gyoza
Wow way to alienate 80% of the work force buddy. Seriously, only allowing
people who've worked at 'top tech companies' with your 16 company list can
apply is the most asinine thing i've seen in a long time and must be some kind
of joke. Straight up discrimination right from the get go.

~~~
ryanbozarth
Hey, It's not meant to discount any part of the workforce. In my experience,
most freelance companies claim to have some top X% of talent, this doesn't
mean they discount people who are not freelancing with them. I figured this
messaging is a way to prove that people had experience working at high demand
tech jobs. Kind of a show don't tell approach.

That said, if this messaging feels off to you that's good feedback.

